# Halloween 4 Limited Edition Expanded Motion Picture Soundtrack



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking for the following...anybody have it to share?

Halloween 4 Limited Edition Expanded Motion Picture Soundtrack [2011]

Complete Track Listing:
01. Halloween 4 Theme 1:13
02. Halloween 4 OPENING 4:09
03. Haddonfield 3:43
04. Darkest Night 1:48
05. He’s In The Street 3:04
06. Outside The House 4:51
07. In the Shadows 3:42
08. Basement Terror 3:00
09. Upstairs 4:43
10. The Dream 1:56
11. Still He Kills 7:06
12. On The Roof 2:36
13. Shape Attack 4:45
14. Michael’s Finale 2:43
15. Halloween Theme (Reprise) 3:27


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I believe this hasn't been released yet: http://store.halloweenmovies.com/product-p/h4le01.htm


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

georgekillian said:


> I believe this hasn't been released yet: http://store.halloweenmovies.com/product-p/h4le01.htm


Oh...ok, they must have just changed the date then. It was suppose to be released on Sept 13 along with Halloween II on Blu-Ray. 

Thank You!


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2010)

Sounds great, but what's different on this version than the standard soundtrack?


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Drac said:


> Sounds great, but what's different on this version than the standard soundtrack?


I don't the standard version, but from what I heard there are extra bonus tracks here? IDK.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Snoopy60 said:


> Oh...ok, they must have just changed the date then. It was suppose to be released on Sept 13 along with Halloween II on Blu-Ray.
> 
> Thank You!


You are correct; I had to email them about it. Their reply: "The soundtrack has been delayed by the manufacturer, it should be out no later than October 4. We will send them out as soon as they are in stock."

Original version: 
1. Halloween 4: The Return 
2. Jamie's Nightmare 
3. The Garage 
4. Be Back By 9:30 
5. Return of the Shape 
6. Schoolhouse 
7. Power Company 
8. Police Station 
9. Downstairs Alone 
10. Myer's Finale 
11. Halloween 4 Reprise 

New version:

1. Halloween 4 Theme 1:13
2. Halloween 4 OPENING 4:09
3. Haddonfield 3:43
4. Darkest Night 1:48
5. He’s In The Street 3:04
6. Outside The House 4:51
7. In the Shadows 3:42
8. Basement Terror 3:00
9. Upstairs 4:43
10. The Dream 1:56
11. Still He Kills 7:06
12. On The Roof 2:36
13. Shape Attack 4:45
14. Michael’s Finale 2:43
15. Halloween Theme (Reprise) 3:27


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

georgekillian said:


> You are correct; I had to email them about it. Their reply: "The soundtrack has been delayed by the manufacturer, it should be out no later than October 4. We will send them out as soon as they are in stock."
> 
> Original version:
> 1. Halloween 4: The Return
> ...


Thank you for the info! Appreciate that!


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

georgekillian said:


> You are correct; I had to email them about it. Their reply: "The soundtrack has been delayed by the manufacturer, it should be out no later than October 4. We will send them out as soon as they are in stock."
> 
> Original version:
> 1. Halloween 4: The Return
> ...


Hi George,

Do you happen to know why the first Halloween 4 soundtrack has different tracks than the new latest Halloween 4 Limited Edition? I mean, with Halloween II Limited Edition the first few tracks were the same but they had an additional bonus tracks added, the same with Halloween III: Season Of The Witch. 

Just curious....


----------



## chicuelodgo (Nov 1, 2011)

scary movie


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Great question! I'm not sure....


----------

